# Why do you put peat moss in the substrate?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

was wondering why peat goes in the substrate and is it of great benifit to do so? curious because I fill my tank tmw and if it is greatly beneficial i will do it lol

Darren


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi!
By what I may know peat goes to raise acidity in basic soils.
Beside that it supplies some nutrients...


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, it seems like a benifiacial idea


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Doesn't take alot- ususally just a slight dusting. The more you add, the lower it will drop your pH, and it is also likely to leach tannins into your water (turn it brown).

I'm using it b/c I'm setting up an Amazonian tank and my pH is a little higher than I want it to be.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

the ph of peat moss is around 4.5. This acidity creates an environment that makes nutrients in your substrate more available from the start. In my experience the peat degrades overtime, but this is ok. As your tank becomes more established your substrate will be able to release more nutrients due to the break down of organic matter.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

does having peat in the filter have a similar effect?


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

duzzy said:


> does having peat in the filter have a similar effect?


I would say no, though I am not certain. Peat in your filter will lower the ph some adding acidity to your water column. This would in thoery not provide concentrated acidity directly to the substrate but diffuse the acidity more into the water column. People use peat in the filter when they are keeping softer water fish/plants in tap water that is harder then optimal for the fish/plants. the peat in the filter may also cause your water to tint a little from the tannins in the peat. Tannins are not harmful, though tannins to an extreme may be depending on what type of plants/fish you are keeping. I have very little experience in using peat in a filter so I have no idea how much you need to use in a fine mesh bag to achieve a certain ph level.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, going to be keeping angels and rummy nose tetras so soft is good but best leave it alone until i need it.


----------

